# lake juliette



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

Anyone heard how the hunting is? Interested in hunting there since i dont live far away from the lake.


----------



## ringy (Jan 5, 2009)

Its a duck mecca that nobody really hunts.  Get out there and scout, you should find birds


----------



## quackertackr (Jan 5, 2009)

Awesome hunting on the weekend when birds are kept moving by boats. Game warden goes to ball games on Sat. and church on Sun. so shoot all you want, he won't be there. Good luck on the cans, they're in there like chickens in a coop.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

Cans are out this season, ive killed some redheads and rings up there earlier this year but the hot weather and pressure has all the local bird flying high and not responding to callsor decs.


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

reelin' em in aren't you????


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

hook, line, and sinker


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey go to first boat ramp and find where they pump the water in and set up one the points next to it.  Wear um out.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 5, 2009)

you talking about putting in at Dams Ferry?


----------



## LipRip'r (Jan 5, 2009)

Got you a fine catch there son!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

LipRip'r said:


> Got you a fine catch there son!



WALLHANGER!!!


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 5, 2009)

big A 235 said:


> Hey go to first boat ramp and find where they pump the water in and set up one the points next to it.  Wear um out.



Drive down 87 in the morning time


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 5, 2009)

Killed 37 there two weeks ago.


----------



## big A 235 (Jan 5, 2009)

Hey its the best place on the lake!  We'll be there this week sometime.  Limit out everytime on one of those points.


----------



## krentz (Jan 6, 2009)

this is a funny thread.


----------



## OleRed15 (Jan 6, 2009)

All coots?


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 6, 2009)

OleRed15 said:


> All coots?



Nope, these were Sat's birds.


----------



## Medicine Man (Jan 6, 2009)

Here's a few from this mornings hunt at the jewel of the south.. We had four bands out of the deal.. Not bad for 30 minute hunt.


----------



## MustangMAtt30 (Jan 6, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Here's a few from this mornings hunt at the jewel of the south.. We had four bands out of the deal.. Not bad for 30 minute hunt.





Gotta love the jewelry.  Be sure to call those bands into Frost Waterfowl.


----------



## Golden BB (Jan 6, 2009)

Medicine Man said:


> Here's a few from this mornings hunt at the jewel of the south.. We had four bands out of the deal.. Not bad for 30 minute hunt.



Wow, that looks like a Higgins picture minus the green and the brown


----------



## Eataduck (Jan 6, 2009)

Med man you're about 2 months behind on the two pics you've posted today.


----------



## !!dustydog!! (Jan 7, 2009)

hunted ther several times this season saw and killed lots of birds went one moring and shot 4 redheads, three ringnecks, 2 greenwing teal almost layed into some cans thinking they were redheads. was great in eary season really starting to slow down which is tipical for juliet in late season.


----------



## Birdfinder (Jan 8, 2009)

*Layout boat on Monday*

not to shabby huhh


----------



## BigDogDaddy (Jan 8, 2009)

thats a lot of ducks!


----------



## GSUJake (Jan 8, 2009)

Didn't think you could hunt there on Mondays?


----------



## Birdfinder (Jan 8, 2009)

oohh!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Jan 8, 2009)

Made a quick run to lake juliette and no ducks 

But man oh man the geese were thick as hair on a dogs back kind of cool though


Got to go want to get these cleaned up and get back before dark for another try


----------

